# Furry webcomic tropes



## VGmaster9 (Apr 15, 2012)

Since there are many furry webcomics out there with different tropes, what are some that you know of? One trope I know of is that almost all of the main characters are attractive.


----------



## Teal (Apr 15, 2012)

How about all the tropes that involve furrys and webcomics? And porn.

Here: http://tvtropes.org/pmwiki/pmwiki.php/Main/HomePage


----------



## Tybis (Apr 15, 2012)

Those dastardly hyoomans!


----------



## jcfynx (Apr 15, 2012)

The life problems of teenage men can always be solved by gay sex.


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 15, 2012)

jcfynx said:


> The life problems of teenage men can always be solved by gay sex.



And being slutty/permanently horny is a character virtue by default, it also gets you more fans.

Also, women are fantasy creatures made to scare small children, making the myth of "reproduction" impossible.


----------



## GaryWright (Apr 23, 2012)

13 Seconds  and 2 Way Mirror!!


----------



## morphology (May 31, 2012)

Not exactly a trope but poor quality standards are pretty universal in furry webcomics.


----------



## Mullerornis (May 31, 2012)

If you are looking for trope lists on furry webcomics, there is one, I think. If you are looking to examine the tropes of individual webcomics, that depends a lot.


----------

